# Help Please



## 20680 (Apr 8, 2006)

I am at my wits end with extreme anxiety caused by the awareness of my stomach symptoms. I am also depressed.I keep running to the doctor and he prescribed Citalopram 10mm. I have resisted taking them but I will start tonight although I am worried about the consequences. However, he warned me today that I would keep getting worse if I didnt.I feel as though I am dying and that this is something worse than IBS and anxiety/depression.


----------



## 16366 (May 28, 2006)

Hampshire,Unfortunately, feeling like you are dying (or diagnosing yourself with awful diseases) can actually be a part of the depressive thinking mechanism. I have also felt this way several times. Usually, these worries decrease or subside once the depression/anxiety is under control.That said, if you have disturbing syptoms, tell your doctor about them and about your concerns. Tell him/her that your concern is so great it causes you great emotional/physical pain and perhaps he/she will order tests that may reassure you. Some doctors will pat you on the knee and tell you it's all in your head, but the good ones will hear you out and either explain exactly why your symptoms don't fit your imagined diagnosis--or do further medical tests to rule out more serious issues.As for the meds, I'd give them a shot, since there is a good possibility that they will help you either mentally, physically or both.Please hang in there.


----------



## 20680 (Apr 8, 2006)

Thank you litgirl, I took a citalopram last night and today I feel zonked and confused but I will try to keep taking them.I am so ill at the moment with depression and anxiety that my doctor warned me if I didnt start taking them I would get worse.Part of my problem is grief as my wife died in January of this year. Of course , because I also have IBS, my mind focuses on it in an uncontrollable way.


----------



## 16366 (May 28, 2006)

Hampshire,I am so sorry to hear about your wife. Losing a loved one is one of the highest stresses you can experience in life--and it is not surprising that you would develop episodes of both IBS and depression in the aftermath. The same happened to me after losing my dad to a brain tumor. For years I was convinced that I too, had a brain tumor--or would eventually. It's a crappy way to live.I think depression and IBS are a very vicious cycle, because the depressive thinking makes you revolve negative issues in your head and for me, focus on my disrupted bodily functions. Not only that, but I think many IBSers are hypersensitive to visceral sensations, so what is bad for the average person is a hundred times worse for one of us. Add to this the relationship between seratonin (in both the brain and gut for normal functioning) and you can see how situations get totally out of control.I hope you stay well and give the drug a chance to work--I am trying to do the very same thing right now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

Hampshire - you are going through the mill aren't you. Yes, I know, I've battled with horrible depression - all I will say is with any anti-D, you have to give it time, probably 6-8 weeks before you see any real positive effects, 10mg is quite a low dose.Also, if you have never taken anti-D's before, you also need to be aware of some quite difficult side-effects - YOU MAY BE LUCKY AND HAVE NONE OF THESE, so please don't be alarmed but, in any event, it is certainly wise to stay in close contact with your GP (sorry, you might be American, doctor!!).All I can say is that I am sure you will FEEL ALOT BETTER THAN YOU DO NOW. I am really pretty well (and I was suicidal in March), I get tired and have better days and not so good days.I feel desperate that you have a bereavement to cope with alongside all of this, thats a lot to cope with.Please stay in touch via this board, you will find a very supportive and caring community.I wish you every success with your treatment.Sue (Manchester UK)PLEASE ALSO REMEMBER - YOU ARE NOT ALONE!!!!!!


----------



## 20680 (Apr 8, 2006)

Thank you for your help litgirl and suev, I do view the board on a regular basis and it has given me a lot of help.I will give the citalopram a chance, and I am staying off work to give it a chance.ThanksMatt (Southampton)uk


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

Good for you Matt and the best of luck!!Sue


----------



## WebWiz (Jan 23, 2006)

I have a friend who told me once that she was not afraid of dying, but she was afraid of living. After 3 months of taking the pill she is the hapiest women on earth, Isn't it amazing what a little pill can do.Don't get discoureged if you have different days, good ones and bad ones. Just try to remember the good ones and that will help you ti get your confidence back. Two steps forward and one back... it's a process.Be well.Web Wiz


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Yes very wise words WebWiz. I'm loads better now but still have "wobbly" days. You hang in there Hampshire and the docs will find something that works for you.Keep in touch with us all please.Sue xxxxx


----------

